# Another new tat day!



## Labrie (Nov 22, 2008)

So I got this done yesterday. I wanted to get as much done as I could because I probably won't be able to get in again until early in the new year. We went at it for about 7-8 hours and got the outline and some shading done. I'm pretty pleased with it so far and I think it really compliments my dragon. As always I can't wait for the colour..I think that will make it really stand out. Let me know what you think dudes!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Dec 13, 2008)

I think it looks pretty bad ass. Be sure to post pics when you get all the color done.


----------



## budda (Dec 26, 2008)

looks amazing dude!

I am half tempted to 1/2 sleeve my right arm, but i know my family would shat even more bricks lol. and i dunno what design i want as yet.. 1/4 sleeve, 1/2 sleeve.. no more ink after leg...

why the weird skull thing? looks pretty cool tho!

I want somethign absolutely epic, that's my thing. i dont care if it has meaning or not, i want it to be epic. my leg sleeve has meaning, but i get flack for having a pine tree on me .


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 27, 2008)

looking good man


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 28, 2008)

Thats going to look uber awesome when its finished, but nice so far


----------



## Labrie (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for comments guy. I almost forgot that I created this thread lol (uber busy lately). The shading and some colour is now complete on this piece but I think I'm going to wait until all the colour is done before I take any more pics.

The skull was something we added later in the design process. It serves to initiate the flames. The fire starts in the mouth and lights the leaves on fire and bamboo etc. Originally there was so much background we thought it could use something more and decided on either a hanya mask or a skull. I thought this style of skull would fit a more "jungle" sort of theme and I'm really pleased with how it came out. There will be some more detail in the skull but it'll be put in after it's coloured. 

There's also some additional shading around the dragons head that was put on to balance things out. We are entertaining the thought of some sort of vajra design as a chest piece connector and I've almost finished compiling ideas for extending the dragon into a full sleeve. Interestingly enough my mom of all people wants me to finish the dragon sleeve lol and my parents gave me money for a session for christmas so I'll be finishing the tiger within the next couple weeks.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 29, 2008)

looks great imo


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 29, 2008)

i was veri dissapointed....i though i was getting some caparison porn


----------



## budda (Dec 29, 2008)

my parents dont want me getting any more tattoos and i cant tell my grandparents, aunt (grandma's sister) or great-grandmother about them. 

consider yourself lucky  lol


----------



## Zak1233 (Jan 5, 2009)

nice man! cant wait to see what it'll look like with colour  it'll look great along side your dragon one


----------



## Labrie (Jan 7, 2009)

So here's some colour pics for those that wanted to see. We wouldn't have been able to get everything covered the day I went so we left the tiger and a bunch of smaller details that we'll get to in a couple weeks. Hope you like...I like!


























As always, I seem to forget to snap a shot of the back of the arm. I'll try to remember for next time. Thanks for the comments dudes!


----------



## Juneaux (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks amazing !
It flows together really well.


----------



## budda (Jan 10, 2009)

nice! he left hair where theres ink, weird. (ok, cat's left me lol) - you have the wind swirls which i always think looks cool.

can we see a pic of that post-peeling?

looks pretty good - i get my leg sleeve finished on friday


----------



## Panterica (Feb 2, 2009)

classic :thu:


----------



## Ramsay777 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome dude, can't wait to see this one finished!


----------



## Lakeflower (Feb 13, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## Labrie (Feb 13, 2009)

So I got the rest of the colour finished a few weeks ago and here's what she looks like. We're redoing all the flames next week in a new brighter red that buddy ordered which should look nice.


----------



## AySay (Feb 14, 2009)

That is so awesome! You cant believe how many tats i see on people that look like they were scribbled on with a pen...


----------



## budda (Feb 14, 2009)

kickass duder 

*needs cash to "finish" his leg piece*


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 14, 2009)

Dude that is fucking sick!! How much did it cost you??


----------



## Labrie (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks guys! Averaged between the two half sleeves/chest I've got roughly $1100 into each arm. That's 4 sessions per arm including tip. Sessions ranged between 5 and 9 hours long so the cost is pretty reasonable imo.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice tats


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Feb 15, 2009)

thats way fucking cool mate


----------



## AK DRAGON (Feb 15, 2009)

I had planned to do that scheme as well. Just never have gotten off my butt to get any tattooing done.


----------



## ak33 (Feb 18, 2009)

looks awesome


----------



## petereanima (Feb 19, 2009)

awesome man, looks cool! 

its giving me TAS (Tattoo Acquisition Syndrom  ) to start with my right leg!


----------



## Labrie (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys! I get TAS whenever I look at tattoo's lol. I want to get my full sleeves done and then I'll probably stop for a bit.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice work there, man. I've always loved the Japanese styles, particularly when done well like this..


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 19, 2009)

Labrie said:


> Thanks for the comments guys! I get TAS whenever I look at tattoo's lol. I want to get my full sleeves done and then I'll probably stop for a bit.



heh, I solved that by never having enough cash to get much done ^^

Very nice ink however - grats


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 19, 2009)

budda said:


> my parents dont want me getting any more tattoos and i cant tell my grandparents, aunt (grandma's sister) or great-grandmother about them.
> 
> consider yourself lucky  lol



If you are old enough to get legally tatooed, why do you care what your family think of them?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 25, 2009)

Japanese-style tats aren't really my thing, but hey, as long as they're on someone else, they look great! hahaha. Very nice, my friend. Who did them?

I start putting a sleeve on my right arm on April 17th at the world-renowned Studio Tattoo Mania in Montreal. Soo fucking stoked to get under that needle.


----------



## budda (Feb 25, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> If you are old enough to get legally tatooed, why do you care what your family think of them?



because it matters. I respect my family's opinions (some more than others), and i don't want to be the cause of one of my elderly extended family members having a heart attack.

It turns out I have enough money to get the last planned bit of my leg sleeve done, so I will be getting that done in two weeks with any luck .

and yeah, TAS sucks - whenever i see arm pieces i get jealous haha


----------



## Labrie (Feb 25, 2009)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Japanese-style tats aren't really my thing, but hey, as long as they're on someone else, they look great! hahaha. Very nice, my friend. Who did them?
> 
> I start putting a sleeve on my right arm on April 17th at the world-renowned Studio Tattoo Mania in Montreal. Soo fucking stoked to get under that needle.



I loved japanese style tattoo's every since I first started getting into tattoo's years ago, so it was only natural for me to get that type of artwork done. I feel the same way you do about other styles though. I wouldn't get any tribal work done but I've seen some pieces that look alright on certain people.

I get my ink done by a great artist, and friend, Dustin from Faith and Glory collective here in kitchener.

Faith & Glory Collective

The website hasn't been updated in awhile but you can see the most recent work on the facebook page.

What are you getting on your sleeve and who's doing it? I've taken a look at their website and they all kick ass. I might have to make a trip over there sometime haha


----------



## synrgy (Feb 25, 2009)

I also adore the Japanese styles. I don't care how cliche they may be at this stage in history -- the Koi fish, the Samurai, the dragons, the Phoenix', etc.. I just love it. 'Course, I'm admitedly something of a Japanaphile anyway, but that's not the point. 

That's nice work for sure man -- count me jealous. I'm still strictly rocking the simple black work I had done by a friend with a jailhouse gun in his bedroom when I was about 19 (fucking 1999... jebus..). Appointments upcoming this spring though!! 

I figure this is a good thread for this, so let me just say that anybody within striking distance of MD/VA/DC/etc, should strongly consider checking out Kenny Brown @ Jack Brown's Tattoo Revival in Fredericksburg. Tattoo Artist Body Piercing Tattoos Virginia - Jack Browns Tattoo Revival Fredericksburg Stafford County &ndash; Premier Custom Design Tattoo and Body Piercing Studio Featuring Tattoo Artists Kenny Brown Chance Kenyon Kelly Drake Northern Virginia -  I haven't seen him do a lot of the Japanese stuff, but EVERYTHING he does looks AMAZING. I have more than a few friends who've had full sleeve work done by him, and some of those are coming up on 8 years old and STILL look AMAZING.

Sorry for the partial hijack.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Feb 25, 2009)

Labrie said:


> I loved japanese style tattoo's every since I first started getting into tattoo's years ago, so it was only natural for me to get that type of artwork done. I feel the same way you do about other styles though. I wouldn't get any tribal work done but I've seen some pieces that look alright on certain people.
> 
> I get my ink done by a great artist, and friend, Dustin from Faith and Glory collective here in kitchener.
> 
> ...



I took a look on the faith & glory collective site at Dustin's work, it looks like he's a pretty well-rounded artist, he does everything pretty well. That Grim Reaper sleeve is fucking EPIC though.

My appointment at Tattoo Mania is with Vincent. The piece he's doing on my arm is going to be of Moby Dick destroying Captain Ahab's ship. He drew up a little sketch and it'll go something like this: At the top will be the ship, breaking and splitting open and stuff, around the middle area, will be Moby Dick coming out of the water, headbutting the ship, and at the bottom will be a whaling boat, and the point of view will be from a third person perspective from inside the whaling boat, behind a whaler throwing a harpoon. And even though I admit to not being a fan of japanese-style tats, it'll all be rounded out with japanes finger waves. Vincent's relatively new there (he just moved here from Nancy, France a while ago), so I lucked out and his waiting list was only about 3 months. My second choice would have been to go with Pierre, but that would mean getting tattooed next March haha.



synrgy said:


> I also adore the Japanese styles. I don't care how cliche they may be at this stage in history -- the Koi fish, the Samurai, the dragons, the Phoenix', etc.. I just love it. 'Course, I'm admitedly something of a Japanaphile anyway, but that's not the point.
> 
> That's nice work for sure man -- count me jealous. I'm still strictly rocking the simple black work I had done by a friend with a jailhouse gun in his bedroom when I was about 19 (fucking 1999... jebus..). Appointments upcoming this spring though!!
> 
> ...




Followed the link, Kenny Brown's work is badasssss.


----------



## budda (Feb 25, 2009)

I love the way dragons can look, and i happen to be born in the year of the dragon, but i feel they're overdone.

Undecided on that one. I know that Dave could draw up something original for me .

Hanger 18 Tattoos and Piercing is where I get mine done. I haven't gone quite as nuts as you guys have/will, partially because I can't think of something ridiculous enough.

But I have ideas for a shoulder piece...


----------

